# GA16DE UR Pulley



## EdRocknik (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi guys,
I used to own a 98 200sx and belonged to a different nissan forum before it was shut down (can't remember the name of it) and since then I've actually been through a few different cars but now drive an '07 Volvo S60R.. anyways, I realize that I have no credibility here but my ebay feedback is pretty good (username 'rocknik') and I know that I'd have a better shot of selling this pulley here before putting it up for sale. Feel free to make me a decent offer (best way to reach me is email [email protected] GMAIL ) and I'd be happy to ship it out to you. 
I never got the chance to put this in my old 200 so it's in new condition. I've attached a picture of my old 200 as well as the pulley. Hope to hear from some of you soon..

















PS - sorry to the mods if I've placed this in the wrong spot, I'm sure there is a classifieds section it should be moved to..


----------

